# New woodworking show on PBS: The Woodsmith Shop



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just saw that the woodsmith shop (which already puts out a video blog) will have a new PBS tv show starting December 13th.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/

Figured there might be some others interested in knowing.

-b


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I'll be watching for it!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

"The Woodsmith Shop is not yet available in your area."

ARGH


----------



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

It is not in my area either. Maybe they will put the shows online?

I personally find The Wood Whisperer free online videos really valuable.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Nor mine; but did you take the time to write your local PBS station and let them know you wanted them to carry it?

If not, get back there and do so.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

It is the same folks that put out ShopNotes magazine. Their video podcast is pretty well done. It is not as polished as Norm or David Marks, but they are good.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I have only seen 3 of Norm's shows and none of David Marks. I had to go look at his website to see his work. I understand why he is so influential now.

I don't have cable and Billings, MT just got PBS about a year ago.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Not available in the Seattle area either.

Dalec


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

It's sad that so many places don't get it, when little ol' Ithaca, NY will have it. My tivo is set to record it. Perhaps I can burn some episodes if I figure out how to get them from tivo to computer…

-b


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure August home will get them out on DVD. These people are pretty good at what they do.

Bob


----------



## donnyTop5 (May 9, 2009)

I was sad to see Norm go, so I reacted pretty strongly against his replacements at first….but I'm warming up…..


----------



## newsalt (Apr 30, 2010)

I can see that this subject is pretty old with one recent comment. Now two LOL. But I truly enjoy watching The Wood Smith show with Don and the boys. Always good information.


----------



## donnyTop5 (May 9, 2009)

I watched the episode on router-made bowls this morning. Good stuff…I still miss Norm though….sniff sniff….


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Don Peschke (who hosts the show) is the real deal … he is the founder of August Home Publishing and is the publisher of Woodsmith, ShopNotes and other lifestyle magazines. WoodSmith was his first magazine, and came about because he wanted easy-to-follow, step-by-step information on how to do woodworking projects. The TV show is an outgrowth of that desire and commitment.

They also have a store in one of Des Moines' northwest suburbs where they sell tools and supplies as well as hold seminars that are recorded and made available as podcasts. If anybody is in the Des Moines area, a visit to their store is worthwhile.

Full disclosure: I met Don when I lived in Des Moines back in the 70's, but I am not connected in any way to August Home Publishing or anyone who works there or appears on the TV show. I am just a very happy subscriber and customer!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"It's like New Yankee Workshop meets Leave it to Beaver."

LOL!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This show has been on in my area since Norm went of the air, it has some good information for beginning woodworkers even though their delivery is a little like a child's TV show it still has information making it worth watching for many woodworkers.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Ben;

Thanks for the heads up on this show. Starts May 15, 2010 onTexas PBS.

The rest of the USA will eventually catch up with Texas. LOL 

Good Luck!


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree…delivery is dry and too rehearsed sounding, BUT the content is great for a beginner.

The show does however veer from the fine woodworking side of the hobby/business. While some aspects/techniques might be used on fine furniture, they offen may go the easy route. For example, today's episode was about making a simple table out of pre-turned legs bought at from your local harware store. In the episode, fine joinery was avoided in favor of angle brackets and screws.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

today was raised panels


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree with deke & Jim its for beginners. But if your a perfectionist and do everything the first time with one cut.
The New Magical Workshop, one cut Norm and it fits perfect every time. I understand the magic of TV but this is ridiculous. Norm never made a mistake (that he let on) but I saw him make mistakes then when he put it together it wasn't the same piece that he screwed up on. Good ole One Cut Norm. That's not the real world or reality. There more down to earth with the cut, the real world, sneak up on it, they also admitted when they made a mistake, did you ever hear Norm admit to a mistake… "it is a different animal" i remember when Nom was very informative but that was before Delta Porta Cable thing…

The Greatful Dead have the Dead Heads What are the One Cut Norm followers called… Deadon Heads… ;}


----------



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

Too bad I don't have TV and that these woodsmith shop episodes are not available on the internet, or on DVD. I'd love to learn from them, especially because they seem to be geared towards beginners. I did watch the NYW when we still had TV 10 years ago, and did wonder about why the guy never made a mistake, it made it look so easy. The other thing is that he never gave alternative ways of doing something, just assuming that everyone would have a totally, fully equipped workshop with 20K worth of machinery in it. That actually turned me off of woodworking for a long time. I thought you had to be stinking rich to do this.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"The Greatful Dead have the Dead Heads"

WOO-HOO !!

Sorry.

As you were….


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've watched it a bit. a1Jim's right, it seemed child like. I thought I was watching an infomercia at first. But ya never know always worth DVR'ing and scanning through for the good stuff.


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

gentlemen for those of you who are morning the loss of the Norm show It is not lost…. go to the www. New yankee .com and see the old shows. The series started with episode 1 A new show is posted each week on friday. The Norm is young agin. Phil


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

correction on the Norm show address it is in fact www.newyankee.com Phil


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

These shows have there own quirks but they all have the same problem, its called 30 minutes…
They try to squeeze everything in & skip over 2 many important parts or just leave them out…
They all do it… It seems like the home remodeling shows do it to give the home owners ( the ones that don't know the difference between a screw driver & a hammer) enough courage to start the remodeling then when they get to far in over there heads call in the pro's… 
One shot Norm favored the RAS til Delta Porta Cable took over. He used the RAS more than the TS…
Remember Norm was dedicated to the ww & would show you a cheaper way to get the most out of your tool instead of buying a dedicated machine…

He first started out with a Shop Smith…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I get Norm repeats,Woodsmith,Roy Underhill and Woodturning. Haven't seen Marks in a long time. 
I think it's a crying shame that shows like this,that add value to someone, isn't always available everywhere. BUT, you can get some stupid cop show or garbage comedy(where everything they say gets a canned laugh)or some dumb reality show that is ridiculous, everywhere. Not to mention the commercials that insult your intelligence.
I don't know yet whether I get the new guy but I hope so.
Those guys on Woodsmith,even with the Mr Rogers style presentation, on their worst day are still good to watch.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you check the Woodshop.com web site and click on videos then see all videos you can see three full seasons of the show. Most of the videos are 27-30 min long and have a wealth of information. I am waiting for the new season to start I view it on the NJN network Channel 11 on Comcast in the Delaware and try state area. As has been stated it is not a polished show like David or Norm but it is good practical and SAFE proceedures that are explained and demonstrated.
Walt


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Walt-I don't see a 'video' button at http://www.woodshop.com ... http://www.woodsmithshop.com has previews of their first three seasons, but AFAICT no full episodes.


----------

